# tyre cleaner / dressing recommendations



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi 
please could you recommend some products for the tyres to keep them black ??
and trim also please

thank you


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

I clean tyres with Britemax Grimeout but a APC will do & for dressing Infinity Wax have just released a new tyre wax which is worth a look 

As for trim again clean with APC, then could look at something like AF Revive or Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator (products I use)


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Tyre dressing: PERL. A wonderfully versatile product that can also be used on other rubber, plastic or leather products.

On tyres it doesn't shine them too much to make them look tacky - it just produces a soft sheen with for an 'as new' look.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I use Swissvax Pneu which is great, gives a nice satin finish to the tyres!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Like Wowo's Tyre restorer https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-tyre-restorer/


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Obession Wax Nero for trim and tyres, can buff for a matte look or apply a few coats if you prefer it more glossy.

Give the tyres a good scrub with APC first


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've started using Tuf Shine Tyre Cleaner, it cleans the tyres and leaves them with a satin sheen on them.

Personally I prefer this rather than a glossy finish so I don't put any further dressings on.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-rim-cleaners/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaner-22oz/prod_1537.html

John


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyre and rubber cleaner is awesome stuff and pulls more crud than an apc and leaves the tyres so nice and dark! as for tyre dressing i use adams new tyre shine, 1 layer rubbed in with a foam applicator leaves a nice dark, not too glossy finish and lasts a good few weeks too


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Gyeon Tire or Adams Super VRT are my go to favourite dressings

For cleaning I use G101 or Britemax Grimeout depending on how dirty they are

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> adams tyre and rubber cleaner is awesome stuff and pulls more crud than an apc and leaves the tyres so nice and dark! as for tyre dressing i use adams new tyre shine, 1 layer rubbed in with a foam applicator leaves a nice dark, not too glossy finish and lasts a good few weeks too


This. ^^^^^


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have used both Sonax and Megs Tyre Cleaner. I found the Megs cleaner to be better. 
I use Megs Endurance Gel to dress the tyres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

I use poor boys tyre dressing which is quite good


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

techman56 said:


> I have used both Sonax and Megs Tyre Cleaner. I found the Megs cleaner to be better.
> I use Megs Endurance Gel to dress the tyres.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never knew megs did a tyre cleaner what's it called?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Gyeon Tire for me, decent longevity (for a tyre dressing) nice sheen without the shine and I'm still on the first bottle after 12mths


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

fozzy said:


> Gyeon Tire for me, decent longevity (for a tyre dressing) nice sheen without the shine and I'm still on the first bottle after 12mths


I honestly have no idea when I'm gonna run out of mine, that stuff just lasts and lasts!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

sean ryan said:


> I never knew megs did a tyre cleaner what's it called?


Meguiars Hot Rims All Wheel & Tire Cleaner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Gtechniq's APC to clean and then Gyeon Tire cured by heat gun gets the best results for me.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

techman56 said:


> Meguiars Hot Rims All Wheel & Tire Cleaner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice im going to Halfords thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## 1990_wilson (Nov 17, 2016)

When doing trim (mainly around windows) what is the best way to apply a product? Also is this done after wash before the detail? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daimler_jag (Nov 20, 2016)

car pro perl


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Surfex hd for cleaning tyres, can't fault the stuff. For dressing either nanolex tyre and rubber restorer for solvent base or zaino z16 for water base. Trim dressings either auto finesse revive or nanolex trim rejuvenator

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

After tring loads of dressings I've been using Zaino dressing for 5 years and just ran out, now tring Gyeon out.


----------



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

I like Gtechnic T1.


----------

